# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Un complment de nom pour la reprise de dv d'un logiciel 17 ans aprs

## Couin

Couiiiinnn !

Coucou  tous ! 

Voil, il s'agit de Jingle Palette, un cartoucheur audio (utilis notamment en radio, pour envoyer des sons pendant une mission, ou mettre un fond musical en boucle pour une intervention animateur entre deux titres par exemple etc etc ...).

Son crateur ayant mis  dispo le code source, je me suis empress de le rcuprer et j'ai donc corrig quelques bugs, modifi certaines fonction et rajout tout un tas nouvelles options et fonctionnalits.

La version d'origine (4.4.5) datant de 2005, je voudrais "marquer" cette reprise de dveloppement aprs 17 ans de silence radio, en ajoutant un complment de nom (bon c'est un peu pour le fun aussi lol) du genre 
Jingle Palette is back !
Jingle Palette Revival
Jingle Palette Rebirth
Jingle Palette Renaissance
...


Bien que j'ai une prfrence pour "Jingle Palette is back !", notamment par rapport au "I'll be back !", signature de Schwarzenegger, je suis preneur d'ides  ::): 

A vos claviers  ::D:

----------


## Jipt

Bonjour,



> La version d'origine (4.4.5) datant de 2005, je voudrais "marquer" cette reprise de dveloppement aprs 17 ans de silence radio, en ajoutant un complment de nom (bon c'est un peu pour le fun aussi lol) du genre 
> Jingle Palette is back !
> Jingle Palette Revival
> Jingle Palette Rebirth
> Jingle Palette Renaissance
> ...
> Bien que j'ai une prfrence pour "Jingle Palette is back !", notamment par rapport au "I'll be back !", signature de Schwarzenegger, je suis preneur d'ides


"is back !" ne fait absolument pas apparaitre le fait que tu as travaill dessus, notamment en rajoutant des fonctionnalits.

 notre poque, ce genre de manip s'appellerait "Jingle Palette v2.0" mais c'est trs techno, je te l'accorde.

Alors "Jingle Palette Revival" s'approchera plus de la vraie vie avec aussi un petit ct clin d'il aux '60-'70, (une pense  CCR [pour de la radio c'est bien]), ou, en restant franais, "Jingle Palette Renaissance" mais a fait peut-tre "Sicle des lumires", alors "Jingle Palette Renouveau" ou "Jingle Palette Rsurrection" (un peu trop mystico-religieux, mha), enfin, a dpend aussi de ta cible : les villages autour de ton patelin ou l'international ?

"Jingle Palette, le retour 2.0" ?

----------


## Couin

Coucou Jipt  ::): 

Le complment de nom est plus pour marquer la reprise de dveloppement aprs 17 ans . Pour indiquer les fonctionnalits, un texte accompagnera le tlchargement du logiciel sur la page web, et aussi, il y a le changelog dans le fichier readme.txt .

Le logiciel est destin  linternational, du coup, "le retour" je pense que a n'irait pas, mais si on traduit en anglais on retour a ferait "the return", dans un sens assez proche de "is back!" d'un point de vue signification.


Je ne peux pas mettre de 2.0 ou v2.0 tant donn que j'en suis  la version 5.1.9 actuellement.

Aprs , pour Revival et Rebirth/Renaissance, j'avoue que ce sont des termes qui ne me plaisent pas spcialement. Pour le coup a se justifie vu que Jingle Palette ne date pas des annes 60-70  ::D:  Pour Rsurrection, oui, ca fait un peu sp lol

----------


## Escapetiger

Salut,

J'ai vot autres - histoire d'alimenter le post entre autres, dans le mme tat d'esprit que _Jipt_ - question de gnration, d'amour pour la radio (j'ai fait de la radio libre dans les annes 80) et pour la musique en gnral ...

Bon, selon tes indications, international, etc. les suggestions ci-aprs :

Jingle Palette Return :
Jimi Hendrix, voodo chile (slight return) (culte vaudou & rsurrection ^^)
Jingle Palette Comeback (cf. https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comeback):
 Comme back to me (Janet Jackson et autres)

Come back and stay (reprise par Paul Young qui en a fait un tube international)

Enfin l' historique intemporel :
Baby, come back par The Equals 

ps
Tout a ne sonne pas trop eurodance 90 comme dans ta signature (a envoie bien sur ton site cout depuis la Finlande, le Mexique, le Brsil, d'aprs le bandeau dfilant  ::mrgreen::  )

----------


## Couin

Hello, 

Dsol pour le temps de rponse  ::):  

"Come back" est pas mal aussi, ca rejoint un peu "is back!" 

En effet, je pense que c'est aussi une question de gnration. Etant de 75, du coup je n'tais pas spcialement pench "technique" concernant la radio,  vrai dire j'en coutais peu.
Par contre pour avoir dj regard un peu quelques vidos il y a un moment, les animateurs devaient quand mme bien se faire ch... pour les jingles, j'ai vu les cartoucheur sonifex par exemple. Des gars en utilisent toujours aujourd'hui (srement  titre perso), bon, faut avoir la place (et le temps, pour faire toutes les cartouches)  ::P: 

Sinon , me vient  l'ide de "Reloaded" (cf. Matrix), on reste dans linformatique, dans le sens o on part d'un logiciel pour arriver au mme logiciel dont le fonctionnement a t revu. Je vais l'ajouter au sondage, bien que ce dernier ne soit pas trs populaire MDR
De mon cot, les copains ont aussi une prfrence pour "is back!" masi je vais leur soumettre l'ide de "Come back" et "Reloaded".

Oui la radio (enfin ce n'est pas la mienne mais celle du dit "Titou" qui fait le Club 90 du lundi 20H, si tu regardes dans la grille des missions), on a une audience un peu partout dans le monde. Ce n'est pas fulgurant en terme de nombre d'auditeurs mais des webradios il y en a tellement (mais il y en a tellement de pourries aussi MDR, pas de traitement, niveaux diffrents entre les zics, blancs entre les zics et/ou les jingles, prises de live dgueulasse en plein milieu de titre etc etc )... J'en connais quelques unes ah bah quand on regarde les donnes json du serveur icecast (en fouillant un peu) , ca va entre 1 et 8 auditeurs lol

----------

